# tell me about Dai-ichi Shotokan Karate



## crysis (Apr 23, 2005)

let me start it off as im new. i live in the riverside area (near UCR) in california. 

ive recently took an interest in martial arts at this point in my life. i'm 19, 5'6, 150lbs and play paintball on a national level. 

i want a new hobby that i can use to get in shape. i tried working out but i am not very goal oriented as opposed to achievement driven. i figure the belt rankings are just the thing. also, i have checked out the schools around my area:

ata taekwondo: $65 for the first 6 weeks
dai-ichi shotokan: $75 a month
kung fu san soo: 'special college price' for myself
.. there is also brazillian jujitsu and kickboxing in the area, but i never took a fancy to wrestling/grappling....the kickboxing in this area is very female oriented.


anyway, i want to learn more about each of these. if you have any information, even close to realitive to this, post! information about average time between belts, belt system, techniques (linier to circular to whatever), belt tests, what to look for, what not to look for, ect ect. 

i also have a buddy that now teaches/helps classes as a shorin-ryu black belt. he suggested taekwondo in the US is pretty watered down and not very effective. i'm not really looking for effectiveness so dont count it out. 


thanks and cheers,
Jon


----------



## arnisador (Apr 23, 2005)

Everything below must be heavily qualified with "as a rule/"in my experience"/"your mileage may vary"etc.

There are a lot of base similarities between TKD and Shotokan, as TKD is heavily derivative of Japanese Karate. (I don't mean that in a  pejorative sense. Karate itself is derived from Kung Fu.) Probably the karate will be a little more formal than the TKD; the TKD will probably be more, but not entirely, sports-oriented. Karate will emphasize hands over feet, and TKD the other way. Karate has some weapons, but many TKD schools have added them. Both will teach forms.

I've always liked karate but that's my personal preference. Kung Fu San Soo is intended for self-defense. It's interesting, but definitely different.

In every case, the right instructor makes a huge difference! Can you try a lesson or two at these places? If not, any of them will likely meet your goals--though BJJ may be best for getting in shape.


----------



## crysis (Apr 27, 2005)

ok so ive had no prior martial arts training...hardly any knowledge of martial arts either... but i was walking around in my garage today and saw the red dangling thing from the garage door. in my head i thought i could so kick that. i did... heres a vid. keep in mind this thing is about as high as my head



(no martial arts training....only lots of jet li movies.)

http://www.shift-lock.net/jon/jonkick.AVI **right click and save as**

so what art would i work my way fastest through? .. im not really fit but would like to get there as well as get rid of fat. i seriously have very little muscle and cant run half a mile without stopping to walk... but i think i could work my way up.


----------



## Ippon Ken (Apr 27, 2005)

Why don't you learn Shorin Ryu if your friend is a BB? It is how Shotokan was before it became kid karate. That's my opinion.


Kung Fu San Soo: Wouldn't mess with any art that calls itself kung fu as kung fu is not a term the Chinese traditionally use for MAs. It just means "hard work". Not good for SD or getting in shape.

TKD: For fun and a lot of point sparring it would be cool. If you want some increased leg flexibility and a moderate workout it could be alright. To me it's a waste of time because my MAs training should entail some SD aspect to it, and TKD is pretty lacking in that regard.

Shotokan: Can also be fun and a good workout, especially if they allow sparring. Who would take up Shotkan if they had a friend who knew a good Shorin Ryu style, assuming he/she can teach and do?

Good luck in your search!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 27, 2005)

Shorin-ryu is an interesting system...you might check it out!


----------



## crysis (Apr 27, 2005)

Ippon Ken said:
			
		

> Why don't you learn Shorin Ryu if your friend is a BB? It is how Shotokan was before it became kid karate. That's my opinion.
> 
> 
> Shotokan: Can also be fun and a good workout, especially if they allow sparring. Who would take up Shotkan if they had a friend who knew a good Shorin Ryu style, assuming he/she can teach and do?
> ...


 
he lives back in Orange and ive moved to riverside for college


----------

